# Liberal Protestantism (Resources?)



## tellville (Feb 22, 2007)

I am going to be teaching a Sunday School class on "Liberal Protestantism". Does anybody know of any good resources I could use?


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

tellville said:


> I am going to be teaching a Sunday School class on "Liberal Protestantism". Does anybody know of any good resources I could use?


I would just go to the NCC website.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 22, 2007)

For a classic treatment:
http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/1019/nm/Christianity_and_Liberalism_Paperback_


----------



## tellville (Feb 22, 2007)

What's the "NCC website"?

Also, to clarify, I'm looking for resources that debunk Liberal Protestantism and point out its faulty presuppositions.


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2007)

tellville said:


> What's the "NCC website"?
> 
> Also, to clarify, I'm looking for resources that debunk Liberal Protestantism and point out its faulty presuppositions.


Sorry, bad joke! National Council of Churches, it represents a big spectrum of mainline ULTRA-LIBERAL thinking.


----------

